# Oberhalsi - pros and cons



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Does anyone on here have experience with raising Oberhalsi goats? I have a chance to pick up some bottle babies very cheap. I don't know anything about the breed except what it says online. I would really like someone with personal knowledge to let me know how they feel. I don't think we have a lot of them around here and these are not registered? Anyone


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

What ? I can't believe no one on here has an opinion on this breed.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Decent breed. They didnt have much of a gene pool so udders where typically pretty bad. Better now a days. A lot of pack goat people love the color as it resembles an elk. About as much as I know.


----------



## GoatCrazy86 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have 2 Obers. I do not do any breeding, just pets. I got my 2 wethers right when they were weaned off mom... now they think I am mom  My boys have great personalities, very affectionate.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have oberhaslis.... I love the breed... Mine are decent milkers. First freshening they are giving a half gallon a day. Milk is great, but not much butterfat, but good milk. I will be breeding a cross between my oberhaslis and my Nubians for experimentals to see what the milk is like. They are quiet, rarely complain... I like them..


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't owned any but I've been around alot of them at the fairs. They have very pleasant personalities and the folks I know who own them love them and raise/breed them for milk. If they fit into your farm plan and they're from decent blood lines then I'd say grab 'em! However, if you plan to breed them you may want to check into the availability of breeding bucks (unless you want crosses).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the obers...I had sisters that I just loved...beautiful milkers..mine were sweet and gentle..so quiet...I miss having them...milk was good, one did have poor udder attachment..they were poorly bred..but as TDG said..breeders are getting much better about fixing that...assuming they are cae negative of course...I would grab as many as I could if it were me LOL..I love the breed...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to raise them, they all got killed in the barn fire. I now have 1.

They are a very sweet, smaller sized standard goat. They come in all shades of bay. Must have the black markings. Does are allowed to be solid black.

They give a good amount of very sweet milk. Butter fat is usually a bit higher than say the Alpines or Saanens, on an average. (always a wide range within a breed) Mine gave 10-12 pounds on average.

I love the Obies. They are so sweet and mellow. My token Ob loves to talk to me in a soft, kind voice. 

They do have a problem with scar tissue building up in the birth canal as they get older. Not all, but a lot of experienced breeders will not breed does after a certain age because of it. One of mine had that problem and needed a c section when she was about 6. Her canal was so blocked that I couldn't even get a finger inside. She had been fine the year before. I had sold her by that time. She was the only one I had problems like that with, but I have heard it from many Obie breeders.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might contact Glide's Pride Oberhasli, they are on facebook and are near your area. Rebecca is really nice too she's probably be happy to answer some questions.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have two ober does. They are very quiet! I love that! They don't even holler at feeding time. They are good about personal space and yet still being affectionate. I've not weaned babies from one yet and the other is due to kid in July. I'll let you know how milk is. The one doe has a small udder though.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I love, Love, LOVE my Obers!  They are super calm and friendly. Very quiet, beautiful breed. My does average a gallon a day of good tasting milk. They have nice udders, but as it's been said before, it depends on genetics. They are slightly smaller than the other standard breeds. My only complaint is I've noticed it's a little harder to keep weight on them than my other breeds, and they seem a little picky when it comes to food. Overall, they are my favorite breed. I love them! 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had them for years. I like the breed. Not as yummy milk like ND but it's ok


----------



## barbara_l (Aug 18, 2013)

I have one (had two but lost one to CAE) and LOVE the breed. As others have said, beautiful, quiet, people-centered. Wish I had more!


----------

